# 2020 Nissan Murano SL (Squealing/vibration only when accelerating)



## azackoski (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought a 2020 Nissan Murano SL in April 2020 and at approx 4000 miles I started to notice a squealing or vibration sound only when accelerating. It runs fine, no noise on start up or when breaking. Seems noise gets worse or more prominent when car is lugging or pulling an incline and seems to happen more when car is cooled down or cold. Sounds like it is coming from driver's side. I took it to a dealership twice and they couldn't replicate the noise so they said they couldn't help. Took it back to the dealership i purchased it from and they said it was a bad intake manifold gasket so they scheduled me to bring it back and they replaced the intake manifold. On my drive home, it made the noise again. I called them and they said Nissan said the new intake manifold may fix it and it not the noise was normal operation. My car has 12,000 miles and this is NOT normal operation. I had a 2016 Murano and a 2017 Murano and neither of them made this noise. Starting to loose faith in the Nissan brand if they think this is normal operation. I've now had this car 7 months and its been to a dealership 4 times for this issue. What could it be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There could be an internal problem with the CVT. Check the fluid level to make sure it's at the proper level and if you can get a small sample of the fluid out of the transmission, the color should be a blue-green tint. If the fluid is very dark brown and has a burnt smell, that indicates possible internal damage.

Another area to examine is the front of the engine accessories such as the alternator, AC compressor, power steering pump. The easiest way to eliminate those possibilities is to first remove the front serpentine belt. Now drive the car a short distance while accelerating. If the noise goes away, then one of those components is bad.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

We had a newish Murano in our shop yesterday that had a similar weird issue, it whistled at various pitches at various engine speeds. It was looked at 3 times previously by other techs, no love. Very high-pitched, I didn't blame the customer for being upset. If it was my car I would've been screaming.

Turned out the factory left the vacuum line off the front motor mount, and the active-mount solenoid valve was whistling like a banshee. Changed pitch with manifold vacuum, of course. With proper driver input, she probably could have taught it to whistle Dixie and become a YouTube superstar. 

Anyway, if it's a high-pitched whistle or squeal, don't overlook the possibility of a small vacuum leak.


----------



## azackoski (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you so much. I will have this checked as well.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome!


----------

